# 69 judge heater box



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Is the heater box that's bolted to the firewall in the engine compartment supposed to be painted the same semi gloss black as the rest of the firewall? Also, is the code, 554, supposed to be on that box in crayon as well?? Thanks


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

Heater / Air Cond Box 4 Condition and proper factory finish Semi-gloss black finish. A/C box
natural fiberglass.
Blower motor semi-gloss black
finish 


i got it from http://www.gtoaa.org/pdf/concours.pdf very good information if your trying to go with factory original.

sorry i cant help with the crayon markings.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. So semi gloss is correct. Same as firewall I'm assuming?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Semi-gloss black covers a wide spectrum... Santo, if you are truly shooting for judging @ the Concours level @ GTOAA, you have to understand the heater box cover & inner asm was painted by supplier then shipped to the Asm plant, where it was installed. Over the years, the black lacquer finish on this outer cover fades & it may appear similar to the washed out appearance of the finish of the cowl, but that is not how it started out. Am very acquainted with GTOAA Concours judging & what is being looked for. On your outer heater box, Santo, you want a little higher gloss level than the surface of the cowl. There needs to be slight contrast, versus what one will see with say, an amateur detailing, where everything gets hit with a can of Krylon 1613


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

OK. Thanks for your help. I'll relay that to my body man and see what we can to duplicate the correct finish. I'm walking a fine line between correctness and drivability but little details like this I definitely will make an effort to achieve. Thanks again


----------

